# Battlestar Galactica Online



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I noticed that there's a few BSG fans lurking on DW from a couple of threads in the film/tv zone.

Just wondering if there's anyone on here who plays on BSG Online? I've been playing since August and I'm currently in a colonial wing on the Virgon server.

I think it's a really good game for anyone into sci-fi. It's free to play, but you do end up spending something as you get more absorbed and want to afford things without waiting like me


----------

